# Jenji Kohan's 'Orange Is The New Black' Is Ready To Be Streamed This Weekend On Netflix



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

_Weeds_ creator, Jenji Kohan, has put out a new series that people are apparently loving. It is a 'prison dramedy' called _Orange Is The New Black_, produced by Lionsgate Television. It's now available (since Thursday), in its entirety (all 13 eopisodes) on Netflix. I decided to restart my Netflix subscription just to binge on the series this weekend.








This is a drama specific to Netflix, bought and paid for by the company. It is exclusive to this streaming company and you can get access to all episodes for free if you don't already have an account. You can get a free trial, and plenty of time to watch the full series. If you already have an account, and it is just paused like mine was, you get exclusive access after you pay your 8 bucks. Just last month, Netflix renewed the series for a second season.

The show is based on the memoir of Piper Kerman, and more specifically, a year that she spent in a women's federal prison. The main character in the show is Piper Chapman, who pleads guilty for posession of drug money, tied to international drug smuggler Alex Vause. She was sentenced to serve 15 months in the prison.

*Orange Is The New Black Cast*

Main stars in the dramedy are Taylor Schilling who plays Piper amd her fiance Jason Biggs (who plays Larry Bloom). Laura Prepon (from That 70's Show) plays the role of Alex, who is the drug dealing ex-girlfriend to Piper.

Other cast members include: Kate Mulgrew, Danielle Brooks, Michael Harney, Michelle Hurst, Maria Dizzia, Natasha Lyonne, Pablo Schreiber, and Lea DeLaria.

The main title theme song for the series is "You've Got Time" and was recorded by Regina Spektor.

'Liking' Orange Is The New Black on Facebook grants you access to sneak previews and other clips.

Currently there is a 4 out 5 star rating on Netflix for the series from 5,453 votes cast. More that 180 reviews are present, most are positive. The negative aspects of most of the comments are complaints asking for the next season.

Warning: Orange Is The Black is NOT a family show by HTS standards


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I will have to check this out.... Netflix has been putting out some awesome stuff. Cant wait for House of cards Season 2.


----------



## bambambam (Jul 22, 2013)

I just finished this series 
Its actually pretty good


----------



## bambambam (Jul 22, 2013)

House of Cards was phenomenal 
Cant wait for the new season!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm about 9 episodes in and I'm enjoying it :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought that this series was hilarious! I'm looking forward to next season. :T


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Netflix is going to revolutionize the way people watch TV.... I hope they can hang in there. I am sure this is not a cheap endeavor.


----------

